# TX22 Alert



## Tangof

The new Taurus I bought was giving me malfunctions from day one. I have cleaned it twice, tried four different brands and types of ammunition and still rarely got through a magazine without a failure to feed usually after the third or fourth shot. I disassembled and cleaned the magazines, still having problems. I contacted Taurus Customer Service and after a lengthy discussion they want the gun back. I went through my thinking that it was the magazines but they want the gun and magazines back, They sent me a return label but advised me that the turn around was 12 weeks. I'm very unhappy, but I will get over it. Buy a Ruger.


----------



## MoMan

<--------- my surprised face!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

A brand new gun malfunctioning?
Who would'a thunk it?!?


----------



## Tangof

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A brand new gun malfunctioning?
> Who would'a thunk it?!?


I went into this with my eyes wide open. I had not bought a Taurus product in 30 years, and the Taurus hater's were on every Forum. In my own experience I spoke with people who liked their Taurus guns and said most Taurus hater's had never shot a Taurus let alone owned one. So here it is. When the gun shoot's it's very good. It has the best grip of any .22 I own. Accuracy is very good and the full size is something I like. But a gun is only as good as it's reliability and sadly this one doesn't have it.


----------



## blackshirt

22's can be finicky and throw in a Taurus and you can chalk it up to a learning experience.


----------



## spongemonkey

Sorry to hear of your issues with the taurus. I have owned a few, pt111 and pt145 and sold them because I was not pleased with them. Hope you get fixed up on it.


----------



## Tangof

I spent close to an hour on the phone (wait time about 10 minutes) and I explained in detail the malfunction. It's the same every time. Load 16 or 15 in the magazine, chamber a round, get off one, two, or maybe three, and the slide locks up on a round pushed about 1/4 inch forward into the magazine. Pull the slide back and lock it, remove the magazine and push the offending round back, replace the magazine, chamber a round and shoot up the rest of the magazine without issue. Four different kind of ammunition, pistol cleaned and lubed, magazine disassembled and cleaned (no burrs found) same thing. The tech's were adamant they wanted the gun back, so this suggests this is not the magazine problem is not the issue. 12 weeks? Wow! I have plenty of other .22's, so my shooting want's are covered. This was pretty much a dipping my toe on the Taurus pool to see what all the fuss was about. Toe is badly burnt. These Taurus gun's WORK. All pre-1990.


----------



## win231

When people badmouth Taurus (me included), they are referring to their newer products made in the last few years, not the older ones.
Their 12-week estimate is likely the best scenario. Based on others' complaints, I'd expect more than 12 weeks; they have many other people's defective guns to repair.

And I guess you now know that just because someone never owned a Taurus, it doesn't mean their opinion is not valid. I've never owned a Taurus....or a Chevrolet Vega or Ford Pinto or Dodge Neon, either but I know better than to get one.


----------



## Tangof

I was notified it will be less than 12 weeks, but no date. The malfunctions I was experiencing aren't being reported by other buyer's. Maybe it's just a run of bad magazines. Gun's numbered earlier than min (6000) range and older than mine seem to be working fine. I'm not cussing yet, because the gun itself seems well designed and manufactured. But I'm not one to say "mine works great" when it's really a piece of trash that you don't want to admit your stuck with. If it works when I get it back I'll report it as so. If not, I'll post that too.


----------



## Gglenn

Tangof said:


> I was notified it will be less than 12 weeks, but no date. The malfunctions I was experiencing aren't being reported by other buyer's. Maybe it's just a run of bad magazines. Gun's numbered earlier than min (6000) range and older than mine seem to be working fine. I'm not cussing yet, because the gun itself seems well designed and manufactured. But I'm not one to say "mine works great" when it's really a piece of trash that you don't want to admit your stuck with. If it works when I get it back I'll report it as so. If not, I'll post that too.


Have you heard anything yet? I'm having the same issue


----------



## Tangof

Sorry! I thought I posted this. Taurus returned the gun in ten day's. I have put over 1,000 rounds of Mini-Mags, Remington Golden Bullet's, Blazer, and now Federal standard velocity through my TX22 without a malfunction or a MISFIRE! The last I would not believe if I hadn't done it myself. .22's have misfires. It's something you live with. Anyway, three magazine's had the springs replaced, that seemed to clear up the problem entirely. This gun is great now. If this gun had come back bad I would be screaming it from the hilltops. I can't. The service was quick and the gun is all I hoped.


----------



## desertman

win231 said:


> When people badmouth Taurus (me included), they are referring to their newer products made in the last few years, not the older ones.
> Their 12-week estimate is likely the best scenario. Based on others' complaints, I'd expect more than 12 weeks; they have many other people's defective guns to repair.
> 
> And I guess you now know that just because someone never owned a Taurus, it doesn't mean their opinion is not valid. *I've never owned a Taurus....or a Chevrolet Vega or Ford Pinto or Dodge Neon, either but I know better than to get one*.


That's good sound reasoning. The same can be applied to eating excrement.


----------



## Tangof

desertman said:


> That's good sound reasoning. The same can be applied to eating excrement.


I have to chuckle at this. I gave an honest report on the TX22. If the gun was a piece of crap I would have said so. If their service was bad, I would have said so. I'm reporting on my experience and the TX22 specifically. That WAS funny desertman!


----------



## Gglenn

Was your ammo kinda looking like it was catching the next round when getting stuck open


----------



## Tangof

Gglenn said:


> Was your ammo kinda looking like it was catching the next round when getting stuck open


The third or fourth round would nose dive into the front of the magazine locking the slide part way back. Try this before you send your pistol back. Load your magazines in the same manner that you load a centerfire magazine. Don't pull the loading button down and drop rounds in. Load a round at a time pushing the cartridges down and back. The magazine spring isn't so strong as to make this difficult. I haven't had a malfunction yet in over a thousand rounds using this loading technique. Let me know if this works for you.


----------



## Babbalou1956

I haven't shot my TX22 in 3 months. I lost interest in it because it shoots high & nobody on the planet makes a taller front sight. Until someone does, it sits in the closet safe. Yes, rear sight is at the bottom. I got lucky, didn't have the "chattered" barrels that some have. I'll wait a year, then sell it.


----------



## Gglenn

Tangof said:


> The third or fourth round would nose dive into the front of the magazine locking the slide part way back. Try this before you send your pistol back. Load your magazines in the same manner that you load a centerfire magazine. Don't pull the loading button down and drop rounds in. Load a round at a time pushing the cartridges down and back. The magazine spring isn't so strong as to make this difficult. I haven't had a malfunction yet in over a thousand rounds using this loading technique. Let me know if this works for you.


I took out the striker and wiped everything down smooth. It works great now. Not sure if it was that or needed a break in!


----------



## Gglenn

Gglenn said:


> I took out the striker and wiped everything down smooth. It works great now. Not sure if it was that or needed a break in!


Shot a few hundred rounds no issues with cheap ammo rem gold


----------



## Tangof

I'm glad it's working for you. I've been shooting the heck out of mine, no problems at all. Maybe the Taurus hater's can concede this one.


----------



## Jessie James 58

Babbalou1956 said:


> I haven't shot my TX22 in 3 months. I lost interest in it because it shoots high & nobody on the planet makes a taller front sight. Until someone does, it sits in the closet safe. Yes, rear sight is at the bottom. I got lucky, didn't have the "chattered" barrels that some have. I'll wait a year, then sell it.


You can use a Glock front sight to replace your front sight. I put a fiber optic front sight on mine and it works great, You will have to trim a very small amount from the front insert to make it fit (about .002). You can get taller, wider or different shapes if you want.


----------



## Jessie James 58

To all the Taurus haters. I am an old fart and have been shooting guns since I was 10 (a High Standard 9 shot revolver). My grandfather would hang paper plates on the barn and have me try to hit them at about 35 feet. His next door neighbor built black powder guns and competed in many shooting events in Ky. The point there is his son and me were about the same age and good friends so we did a lot of shooting under the supervision of grandfather or Sam's father.
Over the years I have had and shot many, many rifles pistols and shotguns. I have had good and bad guns from Colt, S&W Ruger, Rossi, Taurus, Astra, Llama, Star H&R Remington and more. 
One of the worst times I had was when Colt was going through one of their down times. 
I purchased a new SS 1911 Gold Cup. Took it home to clean the gun and came up with a small pile of metal shavings, man did the gun loosen up after that and the shooting patterns proved that loose fitting 1911's have bad accuracy. I had the gun store send the gun back to Colt for the problem. Two weeks later I got the gun back from Colt took the gun to the range an it shot WORSE.
The next gun show it was GONE.
All gun company's go through some problems, ALL. 
Now I purchased a TX22 in May of this year. When I got to 7,400 rounds I broke the barrel block (my fault) I called up Taurus and they said to send it back for repair (no charge even though I told them it was my fault)
It was back in 8 days. I put a red fiber sight on and was dry firing trying the gun with no dummy in, and the striker broke,(even though it is said you can do that, I think that is a bad idea now) . Back to Taurus, This time it was 5 days still no cost. Yes I would have liked to have had them just ship the part to me since no fitting is needed. 
I am on 9,000 rounds on my way to 10,000 that is more than most guns fire in a lifetime. I have had some no fires and 3 failure to go into battery (I only put 15 in each mag, it is easer to keep track that way). That is as good as 22's get.
I do clean t gun after every 500 rounds, and the ammo was mostly bulk bullets from all the everyday makers (no Eley RWS,etc.)
I also purchased a 3" SS 692 when they became available, it is one fantastic revolver!


----------



## tjkarch60

I just bought a TX22 and only have less than 200 rounds through it, so not a long term test. But so far I love it. The trigger is very good. Very little, if any, creep and a crisp break with a very short reset. Best of all is the way it fits in my hand. It feels like a M&P9 full size, which has the best ergonomics of any pistol I've felt. Plus 16 rounds is a nice feature. I've had no problems with failure to feed/eject and have been using Thunderbolts and Federal 36gr copper plated HP. Also tried CCI Long and it was accurate and quiet, but had to hand rack the slide, as expected.


----------



## Jessie James 58

Babbalou1956 said:


> I haven't shot my TX22 in 3 months. I lost interest in it because it shoots high & nobody on the planet makes a taller front sight. Until someone does, it sits in the closet safe. Yes, rear sight is at the bottom. I got lucky, lock





Babbalou1956 said:


> I haven't shot my TX22 in 3 months. I lost interest in it because it shoots high & nobody on the planet makes a taller front sight. Until someone does, it sits in the closet safe. Yes, rear sight is at the bottom. I got lucky, didn't have the "chattered" barrels that some have. I'll wait a year, then sell it.


All you need to do is purchase a front sight for a Glock and replace the front sight for your TX22. A number of companies make sights in all sizes and shapes as well as fiber optic and night sights.


----------



## berettatoter

Keep an eye on the slide, where the front of the recoil spring guide fits into the recess, below the barrel. I'm on a Taurus forum, and some people have reported a "crack" at this point, but after quite a few rounds. Just a heads up.


----------



## Tom Marshall

Gglenn said:


> Have you heard anything yet? I'm having the same issue


Glad your TX sounds sorted out. I have a new TX, also. It had dreadful issues (of all types) on the first range visit. I too was not happy about the "May take up to 12 weeks" prediction for service. But, I fearlessly returned it anyway. Returned in 10 days. However, it still had issues. Returned a second time. 10 days again. FIXED. First service-new barrel. Second service-replaced recoil spring. I don't know if any adjusting was done either time. Each trip they shot 32 rounds of CCI. No issues. (Why me God)? I have now had two range outings with no problems. 128 rounds each time. I am a bit suspicious of the polymer mags but I have ordered some dry lube that I hope will enhance mag performance. I will post details and results after testing. Good luck, all.
Tom Marshall, Georgia


----------



## berettatoter

Tom Marshall said:


> Glad your TX sounds sorted out. I have a new TX, also. It had dreadful issues (of all types) on the first range visit. I too was not happy about the "May take up to 12 weeks" prediction for service. But, I fearlessly returned it anyway. Returned in 10 days. However, it still had issues. Returned a second time. 10 days again. FIXED. First service-new barrel. Second service-replaced recoil spring. I don't know if any adjusting was done either time. Each trip they shot 32 rounds of CCI. No issues. (Why me God)? I have now had two range outings with no problems. 128 rounds each time. I am a bit suspicious of the polymer mags but I have ordered some dry lube that I hope will enhance mag performance. I will post details and results after testing. Good luck, all.
> Tom Marshall, Georgia


I hope they got it all sorted out this time!


----------



## Tom Marshall

Tangof said:


> The new Taurus I bought was giving me malfunctions from day one. I have cleaned it twice, tried four different brands and types of ammunition and still rarely got through a magazine without a failure to feed usually after the third or fourth shot. I disassembled and cleaned the magazines, still having problems. I contacted Taurus Customer Service and after a lengthy discussion they want the gun back. I went through my thinking that it was the magazines but they want the gun and magazines back, They sent me a return label but advised me that the turn around was 12 weeks. I'm very unhappy, but I will get over it. Buy a Ruger.


----------



## Tom Marshall

I too, as I have posted previously, had some issues with my TX22 from the very first range visit. My TX22 was returned for service. With Taurus support doing so was very easy. FedEx labels, etc. Ten day turn around. (Not twelve weeks per warning). Unfortunately, issues persisted of a different type. Same scenario on return #2. Ten day turn around. Each time I was told Taurus had test fired (with CCI) and my mags 32 trouble free rounds. The second service was successful. Two subsequent range visits 100% AOK. Barrel was replaced first time and recoil spring the second time. BUT NOW-The really good news. "GUNS and AMMO", December issue, has awarded the TX22 HANDGUN of THE YEAR 2019. Thus your TX22 would seem to be a smart buying decision. Just like we thought. Haters might reconsider their opinions. Join with other happy buyers and have some fun. Tom Marshall, Georgia


----------



## Goldwing

I'm still not a hater but if Guns and Ammo can't find a gun that doesn't have to have a big brag about TEN DAY TURN AROUND on repairs, they are not looking too far for a candidate.

I prefer guns that no one knows about the customer service because they work when they are new and continue to do so.

If you Taurus guys love them so much, that's great, but hearing about how fast they can repair your favorite broken gun is getting tiresome.

GW


----------



## Tangof

Customer Service aside, it's still a very nice innovative .22. I'll be very surprised if it's not copied.


----------



## Tom Marshall

While I was disappointed having TX 22 issues from the very first outing. I am realistic enough that I know it can happen. But, then what? My TX has been returned, twice, for service. Each time promptly repaired and returned. First time replaced barrel and the second time replaced recoil spring. Then no issues of any kind. And, at $200 after rebate I guess you haven't paid for perfection. When you need service, for me, the most important thing is that it is rendered promptly and in a timely manner. Which Taurus did. I had another more costly and highly regarded brand that needed service 5 times. And, I never truly believed it was fixed for good. I handled that issue myself with an aftermarket part. No further issues. And, I have four other of their guns. All good. And all are 2-3 times the cost of Taurus. There is a lot to like about the TX. As well as the value. Tom in Georgia.


----------



## Jessie James 58

Goldwing said:


> I'm still not a hater but if Guns and Ammo can't find a gun that doesn't have to have a big brag about TEN DAY TURN AROUND on repairs, they are not looking too far for a candidate.
> 
> I prefer guns that no one knows about the customer service because they work when they are new and continue to do so.
> 
> If you Taurus guys love them so much, that's great, but hearing about how fast they can repair your favorite broken gun is getting tiresome


I feel that a fast turnaround time for repairs is important. I own or have owned most of the firearm brands on the market right now (and some that are now extinct). How would you feel about 6 months for a new FN 45 needing a barrel, 3 months for a new Colt stainless NM Gold Cup that had metal fillings still in it (after getting the gun back it shot worse), a new EAA 9mm going back for repair 3 times at 3 weeks each time and still had the same problem. A new Remington 870 12G Trap model 3 1/2 weeks (the gun would fire when the slide was closed). I can keep going but I think you get the picture. Defective products do get out and how fast they are repaired makes a difference.


----------



## jdrobison

I am looking to buy a tx22, I have a g2 millennium 9mm that has been great other than an occasional fail to reset but that is usually when i fail to clean it after many rounds. I am thinking of trading it for a g3 at the same time I get the tx22.


----------



## tjkarch60

jdrobison said:


> I am looking to buy a tx22, I have a g2 millennium 9mm that has been great other than an occasional fail to reset but that is usually when i fail to clean it after many rounds. I am thinking of trading it for a g3 at the same time I get the tx22.


Get a TX22, You will love it! It is so light and feels great in your hands. It is accurate and reliable and a lot of fun to shoot. The trigger is very good on mine and i love it!


----------



## Goldwing

Jessie James 58 said:


> I feel that a fast turnaround time for repairs is important. I own or have owned most of the firearm brands on the market right now (and some that are now extinct). How would you feel about 6 months for a new FN 45 needing a barrel, 3 months for a new Colt stainless NM Gold Cup that had metal fillings still in it (after getting the gun back it shot worse), a new EAA 9mm going back for repair 3 times at 3 weeks each time and still had the same problem. A new Remington 870 12G Trap model 3 1/2 weeks (the gun would fire when the slide was closed). I can keep going but I think you get the picture. Defective products do get out and how fast they are repaired makes a difference.


I bought a new Ruger EC9s fairly recently and after less than a box of ammo and me buying 4 extra mags and an IWB holster, it failed to fire and was sent back to Ruger. The gun was back to me with the slide replaced in 10 or 11 days. I tested it and it worked.
Then I traded it in on a G26 and I will have confidence that I have a pistol that can be relied on.
If the dog won't hunt, get it gone.

GW


----------



## berettatoter

jdrobison said:


> I am looking to buy a tx22, I have a g2 millennium 9mm that has been great other than an occasional fail to reset but that is usually when i fail to clean it after many rounds. I am thinking of trading it for a g3 at the same time I get the tx22.


I have the G2C and G3, but I won't get rid of my G2C. Seriously, for the prices on the G3's, I would just wait a bit till you had the dough saved up, and just buy it.


----------



## johnny44

Tangof said:


> I'm glad it's working for you. I've been shooting the heck out of mine, no problems at all. Maybe the Taurus hater's can concede this one.


----------



## johnny44

Hey Tangof glad to see your report on tx 22 got mine a week ago had same issues. Heard 90% good rievues on it but had same grief. First mag jamned 3 times but the more I used it better it got. Seems like mags gotta be loaded just right or cartrige wont feed into chamber.Started using mag loader supplied by Taurus big improvement . Thanks for everyones comments.


----------



## johnny44

Update just received 2 new mags . Gun has abought 500 rounds through it cleaned twice and went and shot all four mags.First 2 with gun worked perfect next ones did not with several different types of ammo.


----------



## Tangof

I'm sticking to 40 and 36 Grain Min-Mags, Remington Golden Bullets, and Blazer for all my semi-automatic .22's. These work in all the guns so I'm not bothered by what works in what. It's just too much hassle trying to choose from the plethora of .22 ammunition out there.


----------



## Jessie James 58

Try the new Federal 38 grain bulk ammo. They are clean and works great, very accurate to (not as good as Mini Mags but few 22s are).


----------



## johnny44

Well thanks for that jj58 are they lead heads or copper not that it really matters aint doing 100 yard head shots on golfers lucky to hit coffee can at 30 yards half the time. Over 1200 rnds tx22 now and way less malfucntions but barrel not good chatterd rifeling. Called Taurus today got put on barrei back order list will send when afaillable good luck.


----------



## desertman

I don't know? After having so many issues and having to send the gun back for repairs more than once. I just don't understand how anyone could still be happy with Taurus products? It's not about hating Taurus, they are what they are. Buying a Taurus is indeed a crap shoot. You do get what you pay for. I guess they're a good buy if you don't mind sending the gun back for repairs and waiting for replacement parts. There's a reason why those parts are on back order. They probably can't keep up with the amount of guns that are being sent back for replacements?

The way I see things is that if you're buying a gun and planning on shooting it a lot, you're gonna' be spending a fair amount of money on ammo over the long run. Even if it's a 22. A lot more than what the gun is worth, that's for sure. I think they call that: "being penny wise and pound foolish". So why not spend a $100 or so more for a better gun to begin with? Myself, I just would not want to put up with the aggravation of having to send the gun back God only knows how many times even if it's only once or be put on a waiting list for parts. All over a $250-$300 gun? I'd be pretty pissed off and certainly would not rave about them.


----------



## Tangof

desertman said:


> I don't know? After having so many issues and having to send the gun back for repairs more than once. I just don't understand how anyone could still be happy with Taurus products? It's not about hating Taurus, they are what they are. Buying a Taurus is indeed a crap shoot. You do get what you pay for. I guess they're a good buy if you don't mind sending the gun back for repairs and waiting for replacement parts. There's a reason why those parts are on back order. They probably can't keep up with the amount of guns that are being sent back for replacements?
> 
> The way I see things is that if you're buying a gun and planning on shooting it a lot, you're gonna' be spending a fair amount of money on ammo over the long run. Even if it's a 22. A lot more than what the gun is worth, that's for sure. I think they call that: "being penny wise and pound foolish". So why not spend a $100 or so more for a better gun to begin with? Myself, I just would not want to put up with the aggravation of having to send the gun back God only knows how many times even if it's only once or be put on a waiting list for parts. All over a $250-$300 gun? I'd be pretty pissed off and certainly would not rave about them.


I had two magazines replaced, that was the extent of my Customer Service. Took ten day's to get the new magazines. 2300 on one gun and about 1900 on the other. I had one about a year now and the other 7 month's. No chattering, no loose pins, a few FTF with pretty old ammunition. You are wrong about this gun. Check around the net. There's much more praise than complaints about the TX22. There's much more complaining about the Glock 44 which DOES cost $150.00 more. If the TX22 was a loser would I have bought a second? I'd be the first one screaming from the hill tops. I'm thinking that you are a brand hater and would not admit under torture that Taurus has a winner. Just can't admit it the way Glock brand lover's are saying the G44 is fine, that the malfunctions are all ammunition related. Uh Huh. Why isn't the same ammunition malfunctioning in the TX22? Informal poll is about 24 to one for the TX22 and about fifty fifty on the G44. Oh, I own two Glock's, fine gun's. I wouldn't have one of Tauru's 9 MM after the PT99 and until the G2 series which I don't own but have shot a lot. At least your not saying, and I'm quoting, some demented soul that said "I'd rather be dead than own a Taurus." I think he was on this Forum.


----------



## Goldwing

johnny44 said:


> *Well thanks for that jj58 are they lead heads or copper not that it really matters aint doing 100 yard head shots on golfers lucky to hit coffee can at 30 yards half the time.*



I happen to be a golfer and if you want to try a head shot on me you can expect return fire. You are on the wrong forum to make a post like that.

GW


----------



## Goldwing

Tangof said:


> I had two magazines replaced, that was the extent of my Customer Service. Took ten day's to get the new magazines. 2300 on one gun and about 1900 on the other. I had one about a year now and the other 7 month's. No chattering, no loose pins, a few FTF with pretty old ammunition. You are wrong about this gun. Check around the net. There's much more praise than complaints about the TX22. There's much more complaining about the Glock 44 which DOES cost $150.00 more. If the TX22 was a loser would I have bought a second? I'd be the first one screaming from the hill tops.* I'm thinking that you are a brand hater and would not admit under torture that Taurus has a winner. * Just can't admit it the way Glock brand lover's are saying the G44 is fine, that the malfunctions are all ammunition related. Uh Huh. Why isn't the same ammunition malfunctioning in the TX22? Informal poll is about 24 to one for the TX22 and about fifty fifty on the G44. Oh, I own two Glock's, fine gun's. I wouldn't have one of Tauru's 9 MM after the PT99 and until the G2 series which I don't own but have shot a lot. *At least your not saying, and I'm quoting, some demented soul that said "I'd rather be dead than own a Taurus." I think he was on this Forum.*


Your ad hominem judgement against desertman doesn't help your point at all. He obviously does not need me to defend him.
Your fellow Taurus fan johnny44 is just a bit less amusing than you are.

GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart

desertman said:


> I don't know? After having so many issues and having to send the gun back for repairs more than once. I just don't understand how anyone could still be happy with Taurus products? It's not about hating Taurus, they are what they are. Buying a Taurus is indeed a crap shoot. You do get what you pay for. I guess they're a good buy if you don't mind sending the gun back for repairs and waiting for replacement parts. There's a reason why those parts are on back order. They probably can't keep up with the amount of guns that are being sent back for replacements?
> 
> The way I see things is that if you're buying a gun and planning on shooting it a lot, you're gonna' be spending a fair amount of money on ammo over the long run. Even if it's a 22. A lot more than what the gun is worth, that's for sure. I think they call that: "being penny wise and pound foolish". So why not spend a $100 or so more for a better gun to begin with? Myself, I just would not want to put up with the aggravation of having to send the gun back God only knows how many times even if it's only once or be put on a waiting list for parts. All over a $250-$300 gun? I'd be pretty pissed off and certainly would not rave about them.


Never owned a Taurus so cannot and will not make a judgement on them. I have no idea if they are a Pinto or whatever. What I do know for a fact it that I have met at my shooting club over the many years, a number of dedicated gun enthusiast that love their Taurus revolvers. 
Maybe some folks have a actual number of TX22's that have been sold and what percentage of them needed repairs.
I notice that some that are bashing Taurus are also Ruger owners. Ok, I do own many Rugers had have had to have many sent back and sometimes as often as three or 4 times. And some completely replaced.
They have one model I will not mention, because I do not want to hurt others feeling, but the gun has a high reputation for units sold and you could say is a "Most Popular". I owed 4 of them and they all got replaced and had so many repairs. They Fold like a cheap lawn chair with any substantial amount of ammo down range. 
That said, I am not bashing Ruger. I still like them and would continue to buy some models. And that can be a crap shoot as well. 
I did see the Plinkster video and he was advising not to buy the Glock because of so many failures. I take that with a grain of salt and I am not a Glock Fan. Like them, but just not me.

The Sig 365 on another forum took a whole lot of bashing for a long time. Rather than listen to the nonsense on the internet, club members and I put in 200 rds each (1,000) rds and test the gun against others. We did not have any Problems with the gun. Later tested the gun again. 
But that did not mean we all jumped on the gun. For the majority of us, it was not a gun we preferred or felt the need or desire to buy. One shooter did, but later sold the gun. 
But the point is, there are so many bashers of products a all Manufacturers can have guns with issues. I prefer to make my own judgements based on facts rather than the internet. 
I advise folks to buy, borrow or rent a gun and you will find the truth much more than the internet especially from the bashers.
I would not have a problem buying a TX or Glock if I wanted another 22.cal.


----------



## desertman

Jeb Stuart said:


> Never owned a Taurus so cannot and will not make a judgement on them. I have no idea if they are a Pinto or whatever. What I do know for a fact it that I have met at my shooting club over the many years, a number of dedicated gun enthusiast that love their Taurus revolvers.
> Maybe some folks have a actual number of TX22's that have been sold and what percentage of them needed repairs.
> I notice that some that are bashing Taurus are also Ruger owners. Ok, I do own many Rugers had have had to have many sent back and sometimes as often as three or 4 times. And some completely replaced.
> They have one model I will not mention, because I do not want to hurt others feeling, but the gun has a high reputation for units sold and you could say is a "Most Popular". I owed 4 of them and they all got replaced and had so many repairs. They Fold like a cheap lawn chair with any substantial amount of ammo down range.
> That said, I am not bashing Ruger. I still like them and would continue to buy some models. And that can be a crap shoot as well.
> I did see the Plinkster video and he was advising not to buy the Glock because of so many failures. I take that with a grain of salt and I am not a Glock Fan. Like them, but just not me.
> 
> The Sig 365 on another forum took a whole lot of bashing for a long time. Rather than listen to the nonsense on the internet, club members and I put in 200 rds each (1,000) rds and test the gun against others. We did not have any Problems with the gun. Later tested the gun again.
> But that did not mean we all jumped on the gun. For the majority of us, it was not a gun we preferred or felt the need or desire to buy. One shooter did, but later sold the gun.
> But the point is, there are so many bashers of products a all Manufacturers can have guns with issues. I prefer to make my own judgements based on facts rather than the internet.
> I advise folks to buy, borrow or rent a gun and you will find the truth much more than the internet especially from the bashers.
> I would not have a problem buying a TX or Glock if I wanted another 22.cal.


If you had a Ruger that gave you so many problems then by all means you should post about it. You would be doing your fellow gun enthusiasts a favor by warning them of the potential problems with that particular gun or any issues you've had with that companies customer service if applicable. The hell with hurting other's feelings. If people's feelings get hurt over a product that they've bought then they've really got a problem. There are a lot of other things to get bent outta' shape over other than that. Like our 2nd Amendment being constantly under attack and our country's march toward socialism for starters.

One of the intended purposes of forums such as this one is that people can come here to read what people have to say about products they may be looking to purchase. Instead of paid infomercials in magazines or on the internet that praise any particular gun or manufacturer regardless of whether it's good or not.

Myself I would never buy a Taurus. I've been around guns and their owners for a long time to know that the company has had a poor reputation for both its products and customer service. That has been going on for decades. People who are considering buying any one of their products should be aware of that. I personally know some people who have had nothing but problems with them. Too many in fact, more so than any other make.

I own two Sig P365's if people have had problems with it fine. They can bash it to their hearts content. I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep over it. I've read about those problems in their initial run of guns. I'm glad I did as I waited until those problems were resolved before buying them. However I did have a feeling of intrepidation before buying one. Thanks to all of those "bashers". I owe them a sense of gratitude otherwise I might have bought one of those guns the minute they hit the shelf. But I always wanted the smallest pocket 9mm that could hold the most rounds. So I waited awhile gambled and won.

However you can't compare a company like Sig to Taurus. Sig has had a solid reputation whose products have been used by both military and law enforcement agencies throughout the world. Taurus hasn't, there's gotta' be a reason why? There's no way to sugar coat that.


----------



## desertman

Goldwing said:


> Your ad hominem judgement against desertman doesn't help your point at all. He obviously does not need me to defend him.
> Your fellow Taurus fan johnny44 is just a bit less amusing than you are.
> 
> GW


Thanks for the moral support GW.

I kind of expect some kind of blow back whenever Taurus products are concerned. It doesn't bother me. If people are happy with them it doesn't affect my life in any way. It's their money and they're free to flush it down the toilet if that's what makes them happy.

My comments are not directed at them, they're more for people who go to this forum looking for advice on any particular product. People who are genuinely looking for advice on making a purchase. I could never in good conscience recommend a company that has had a bad reputation for it's products and customer service.


----------



## desertman

Tangof said:


> I had two magazines replaced, that was the extent of my Customer Service. Took ten day's to get the new magazines. 2300 on one gun and about 1900 on the other. I had one about a year now and the other 7 month's. No chattering, no loose pins, a few FTF with pretty old ammunition. You are wrong about this gun. Check around the net. There's much more praise than complaints about the TX22. There's much more complaining about the Glock 44 which DOES cost $150.00 more. If the TX22 was a loser would I have bought a second? I'd be the first one screaming from the hill tops. I'm thinking that you are a brand hater and would not admit under torture that Taurus has a winner. Just can't admit it the way Glock brand lover's are saying the G44 is fine, that the malfunctions are all ammunition related. Uh Huh. Why isn't the same ammunition malfunctioning in the TX22? Informal poll is about 24 to one for the TX22 and about fifty fifty on the G44. Oh, I own two Glock's, fine gun's. I wouldn't have one of Tauru's 9 MM after the PT99 and until the G2 series which I don't own but have shot a lot. At least your not saying, and I'm quoting, some demented soul that said "I'd rather be dead than own a Taurus." I think he was on this Forum.


The only thing that counts is that you're happy with your TX22 regardless of what my opinions of Taurus products are. Just as I'd never buy a Taurus regardless of whether I'm right or wrong about that gun. I don't have to check around the net. I'm not really a brand lover, I own a wide variety of different brands. Some I like better than others for a variety of different reasons. I only buy brands that have had a solid reputation for its products and customer service. Taurus has not.

Maybe Taurus does have a winner? Maybe they have gotten their shit together? But from reading some of the comments on this thread apparently they have not. I still wouldn't buy one or recommend them for others.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

And there are many that still will not buy a Sig 365 some still having problems or recommend them. But that is a moot point.(at least to me) If I really liked the gun, the way it shot, the trigger etc. I would simply buy one. But the gun is just not for me. Others love them. Same with the Hellcat which is also a new gun as well as others.
I would say you are right. If a person likes the TX fine, if a person like the 365 fine. You choose a 365 for your desires, others choose other Micro 9mm's for theirs. As you said, if they are happy and you are happy, that is all that counts. Taurus will continue to sell millions of guns and so will Sig, Ruger, Smith, Beretta, Glock etc.
Thank you for post and opinion. What is so great about America is the fact that we have so many choices and the freedom to buy what we want. (at least for now)

To the original Poster. I thank you for reporting the long wait time. Does not surprise me given the Popularity of the pistol. I would not be surprised if you do not get it back sooner. Please let us know. You say, go out and buy a Ruger. Yes I have a SR22. Had to have it sent back three different times. They replaced the slide then ended up replacing the gun. Yet, it is a very nice gun and now runs fine. In fact might go out this PM and shoot it a little. I have a Ruger LCR9mm that had a terrible problem with the finish coming off the cylinder. Three times it was sent it. But they got it right and it is one of my favorite guns. Love shooting it. 
Have a little patience and it might pay off for you. I wish you the best of luck. Something tells me you are going to really like the gun.


----------



## johnny44

Goldwing said:


> I happen to be a golfer and if you want to try a head shot on me you can expect return fire. You are on the wrong forum to make a post like that.
> 
> GW


Oops i apologize for that GW meant to say gopher. I got nothing against golfers.


----------



## desertman

Jeb Stuart said:


> And there are many that still will not buy a Sig 365 some still having problems or recommend them. But that is a moot point.(at least to me) If I really liked the gun, the way it shot, the trigger etc. I would simply buy one. But the gun is just not for me. Others love them. Same with the Hellcat which is also a new gun as well as others.
> I would say you are right. If a person likes the TX fine, if a person like the 365 fine. You choose a 365 for your desires, others choose other Micro 9mm's for theirs. As you said, if they are happy and you are happy, that is all that counts. Taurus will continue to sell millions of guns and so will Sig, Ruger, Smith, Beretta, Glock etc.
> Thank you for post and opinion. What is so great about America is the fact that we have so many choices and the freedom to buy what we want. (at least for now)
> 
> To the original Poster. I thank you for reporting the long wait time. Does not surprise me given the Popularity of the pistol. I would not be surprised if you do not get it back sooner. Please let us know. You say, go out and buy a Ruger. Yes I have a SR22. Had to have it sent back three different times. They replaced the slide then ended up replacing the gun. Yet, it is a very nice gun and now runs fine. In fact might go out this PM and shoot it a little. I have a Ruger LCR9mm that had a terrible problem with the finish coming off the cylinder. Three times it was sent it. But they got it right and it is one of my favorite guns. Love shooting it.
> Have a little patience and it might pay off for you. I wish you the best of luck. Something tells me you are going to really like the gun.


Unfortunately some people get offended when others don't like what they like for whatever reason. Tangof went so far and accused me of being a "hater". I'm not a Taurus "hater", they are what they are. They're inanimate objects incapable of thinking on their own. They can't pass unconstitutional laws, violate our civil rights, start wars, rape, rob, murder, plunder, cause disease, or are responsible for the destructive forces of Mother Nature. Those are things that I reserve the word "hate" for.

I too buy a lot of different handguns because I like them regardless of what others think about them. But I refuse to buy any from a manufacturer that has had such a spotty reputation as Taurus.

It's like that with Harbor Freight Tools. Yeah, they may be okay if only used on occasion. But you won't find them in too many mechanic's tool box. I've learned my lesson from doing my own work on and restoring cars only to have tools break when I'm in the middle of doing something. I'll never buy that brand of tool again and I certainly wouldn't recommend them to others unless of course they were my worst enemy or a Democrat. If it was a Democrat I would highly recommend Harbor Freight safety stands.


----------



## Tangof

desertman said:


> Unfortunately some people get offended when others don't like what they like for whatever reason. Tangof went so far and accused me of being a "hater". I'm not a Taurus "hater", they are what they are. They're inanimate objects incapable of thinking on their own. They can't pass unconstitutional laws, violate our civil rights, start wars, rape, rob, murder, plunder, cause disease, or are responsible for the destructive forces of Mother Nature. Those are things that I reserve the word "hate" for.
> 
> I too buy a lot of different handguns because I like them regardless of what others think about them. But I refuse to buy any from a manufacturer that has had such a spotty reputation as Taurus.
> 
> It's like that with Harbor Freight Tools. Yeah, they may be okay if only used on occasion. But you won't find them in too many mechanic's tool box. I've learned my lesson from doing my own work on and restoring cars only to have tools break when I'm in the middle of doing something. I'll never buy that brand of tool again and I certainly wouldn't recommend them to others unless of course they were my worst enemy or a Democrat. If it was a Democrat I would highly recommend Harbor Freight safety stands.


Well if your not a "Hater" by your remarks, always disparaging, I'd say you'll do until one comes along.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

It would seem that if you do not like a certain Brand, you would simply not purchase one. Why waste so much energy by constantly disparging a product you are not going to buy.
By the way, I bought a set of caliphers from Harbor freight for around $10.00. Lol, it was the same one that I paid around $40.00 from another well known company. Just theirs was rebranded. 
I have no dog in this fight. Again do not own a Taurus. But there are some revolvers I would like to own. And the G2 has seen many positive reviews by many. And for the price seems like a nice Budget gun. 
There are many happy Taurus owners. And to constantly crap on their gun that they have a lot of pride in, will get you some firepower back at you. Let them live in peace and enjoy their gun. Enjoy your 365, let the other guy enjoy his Taurus.


----------



## desertman

Jeb Stuart said:


> It would seem that if you do not like a certain Brand, you would simply not purchase one. *Why waste so much energy by constantly disparging a product you are not going to buy.*
> By the way, I bought a set of caliphers from Harbor freight for around $10.00. Lol, it was the same one that I paid around $40.00 from another well known company. Just theirs was rebranded.
> I have no dog in this fight. Again do not own a Taurus. But there are some revolvers I would like to own. And the G2 has seen many positive reviews by many. And for the price seems like a nice Budget gun.
> There are many happy Taurus owners. And to constantly crap on their gun that they have a lot of pride in, will get you some firepower back at you. Let them live in peace and enjoy their gun. Enjoy your 365, let the other guy enjoy his Taurus.


It's not a matter of trying to rain on somebody's parade. *It's a matter of informing people who go to forums such as this for information on any particular type/brand of firearm that they may be interested in buying.* If I didn't know anything about guns and was about to buy my first one I'd certainly want to know the good, the bad and the ugly of any particular gun or brand.

I'm sorry if people that own a Taurus get so offended when they read negative comments about their choice of firearm. My comments are not intended to offend or insult them. They have every right to post their opinions about why they like Taurus products. Just as I or anyone else has every right to post our opinions as to why we wouldn't buy or recommend that others buy them.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

desertman said:


> It's not a matter of trying to rain on somebody's parade. *It's a matter of informing people who go to forums such as this for information on any particular type/brand of firearm that they may be interested in buying.* If I didn't know anything about guns and was about to buy my first one I'd certainly want to know the good, the bad and the ugly of any particular gun or brand.
> 
> I'm sorry if people that own a Taurus get so offended when they read negative comments about their choice of firearm. My comments are not intended to offend or insult them. They have every right to post their opinions about why they like Taurus products. Just as I or anyone else has every right to post our opinions as to why we wouldn't buy or recommend that others buy them.


So you need to inform people of your personal opinion? And that is all it is, opinion. Are you the self appointed Better Business Bureau for Firearms? Do you have any facts to backup any of this. So should everyone that buys a firearm go look you up for which gun to buy?
Yea, you have a right to do what ever you want, but is this constant bashing necessary? If you want to inform people, take a Taurus you own, break it down, show why their parts are inferior to others. Show targets fired, show some information or actual returns vs sales. I feel sorry for all the Taurus owners that want to show their gun or give a honest review. I would not want to, given that right out of the woodwork would come the same ole bashing. 
Tell us why YOUR TX is not a good choice. Show us Pics of what is better. Show some targets of your grouping, tell us what ammo YOUR TX does not like or dislike. 
We all got the fact that you hate Taurus. But how about something substantial to show why.

Better yet, give a review of of one of your guns. Tell us all about it. break it down and compare to others and actually inform others.


----------



## desertman

Jeb Stuart said:


> So you need to inform people of your personal opinion? And that is all it is, opinion. Are you the self appointed Better Business Bureau for Firearms? Do you have any facts to backup any of this. So should everyone that buys a firearm go look you up for which gun to buy?
> Yea, you have a right to do what ever you want, but is this constant bashing necessary? If you want to inform people, take a Taurus you own, break it down, show why their parts are inferior to others. Show targets fired, show some information or actual returns vs sales. I feel sorry for all the Taurus owners that want to show their gun or give a honest review. I would not want to, given that right out of the woodwork would come the same ole bashing.
> Tell us why YOUR TX is not a good choice. Show us Pics of what is better. Show some targets of your grouping, tell us what ammo YOUR TX does not like or dislike.
> We all got the fact that you hate Taurus. But how about something substantial to show why.
> 
> Better yet, give a review of of one of your guns. Tell us all about it. break it down and compare to others and actually inform others.


You just want to argue for the sake of arguing. I will not oblige you any further.


----------



## Rancid

My brand new 605 357 had to go back for warranty work before I even fired it. I checked it out at my FFL, all chambers locked up, it seemed fine. Signed the papers and took it home. Loaded it up with snap caps an started to give a good "work out". Almost immediately I realized that I had a potential hand grenade in my hand. The cylinder wouldn't lock up, the cylinder spun freely with the gun fully cocked, and under rapid DA firing the cylinder would stop in different places, and the hammer always dropping with the transfer bar fully up. If that hammer fell with the cylinder misaligned with the bore and the firing pin barely within the edge of the primer the gun could quite literally explode. I had no sooner gotten it sent off to go back to Taurus for warranty work when another dude on the other forum I was on had the exact same problem with his 605. It was a Taurus Owners' forum and they banned me for "product bashing" for posting this same exact stuff. Up theirs! I then found this forum which is MUCH better!

I own a Taurus Tracker .41 magnum that I dearly love. Great gun, zero problems. And my little PT22 has gobbled up a couple thousand rounds of CCI mini mags without a single hiccup. And I may end up loving this 605 as well *IF* they actually* FIX IT*. The 12-week turn-around (probably more) is a royal pain in the keester, but it is what it is.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Taurus products seem always to have been a crap-shoot.
Sometimes you're buying a useful, well-put-together device...
But sometimes you receive something so defective as to be dangerous to the user.

My solution has been to avoid buying any Taurus or Rossi product.
Other people have made other decisions.
"You pays your money, and you takes your chance."


----------



## girble

Hey guys, new gun owner here. I purchased my TX22 on July 4th, 2020, and have been shooting a 200-300 rounds per week since then. Like a lot of people,I was having problems with cheaper ammo feeding into the chamber, but I noticed that it was usually the first few rounds out of each 16 round magazine. Today I tried something different, I just loaded 10 rounds per magazine, and I had flawless performance, and this was with Winchester bulk, Federal bulk, Blazer bulk, and Remington Goldens, which all had been giving me problems on fully loaded magazines. I am going to keep experimenting with this.


----------



## Tangof

Haven't had any problems to speak of. A dud round here and there. They wouldn't fire in a revolver. either. Load up sixteen an fire away. Exception was American Eagle. Made by Federal. Stuff won't operate in TX, S&W, or Ruger. Glad I only bought a couple hundred. As to your problem it sounds like you may be loading wrong. Don't just pull the button down and drop them in It's double feed and you'll get rim over rim. Use a loader or load like you would a centerfire double stack magazine.


----------



## llamatrails

Agree with Tangof. I use the loader from lakelinellc.com and have found that rapping the loaded magazine into the palm of my hand helps to seat all of the rounds fully back. Since I worked this routine out, I haven't had anymore feeding issues.


----------

